# Jerimiah 31:33-34



## gordon 2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeremiah 31:33-34 "But this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the Lord: I will put my law within them, and I will write it on their hearts. And I will be their God, and they shall be my people. And no longer shall each one teach his neighbor and each his brother, saying, ‘Know the Lord,’ for they shall all know me, from the least of them to the greatest, declares the Lord. For I will forgive their iniquity, and I will remember their sin no more.”" (ESV

What is the greater context of the above.  After those days?  and "no longer shall each one teach his neighbor and each his brother, saying, "Know the Lord,"for they shall all know me..."


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 2, 2011)

Not sure I understand the question but I'll give the following......

Jeremiah 31:33-34 "But this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the Lord: I will put my law within them, and I will write it on their hearts. And I will be their God, and they shall be my people. 
In this new covenant, laws won't be written on slates and stones to be observed outwardly.  Hearts will be touched.  Motives will be changed. God's people will worship Him in Spirit and truth, not in physical acts along.   

And no longer shall each one teach his neighbor and each his brother, saying, ‘Know the Lord,’ for they shall all know me, 
In the old covenant, people were born into the covenant..... At a certain age people had to be informed of God and brought to an understanding of their covenant relationship with Him.  Under this new covenant to come, people would know and believe in God before they enter a covenant relationship with God.


from the least of them to the greatest, declares the Lord. For I will forgive their iniquity, and I will remember their sin no more.”"


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Not sure I understand the question but I'll give the following......
> 
> Jeremiah 31:33-34 "But this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the Lord: I will put my law within them, and I will write it on their hearts. And I will be their God, and they shall be my people.
> In this new covenant, laws won't be written on slates and stones to be observed outwardly.  Hearts will be touched.  Motives will be changed. God's people will worship Him in Spirit and truth, not in physical acts along.
> ...



Thanks Ronnie T. This answers my question(s).


----------

